# Tankmate suggestions for Ophthalmotilapia boops



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I have tried researching successful tankmates for these guys. I noticed a success story on here with kendalli and Limnotilapia dardenni as the tankmates. Anybody else have something they would like to share? I'm looking at using a 125 (6' x 18" footprint) or a 180 (6' x 24" footprint). Surely someone out there is spawning these without them killing each other.


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

an obvious choice would be Cyprichromis, and a fair number to spread targets
20-25 Cyps would be a nice group; half or 1/3rd of that group males.

any Jumbo type or regular leptosoma will fit the bill

I would not gamble with microlepidotus or pavo; those are more fragile and/or at least more docile and not a good match for the boops.

keep in mind that although boops isn't Tropheus, they do best if a large part of the diet is spirulina flake and similar fiberrich foods.
too much easy to digest animal based foods will bloat them and kill them.
this is also a factor when looking for suitable tankmates.

as for other fish that can cope with Ophthalmotilapia boops psychotic behaviour:
the larger Julidochromis species; J marlieri, J regani and J sp 'Gombe'.
all these will do fine on a green spirulina flake based diet

Telmatochromis spp, esp the T dhonti, T vittatus or T bourgeoni
ditto dietary requirements.

Synodontis petricola, Synodontis "polli white" from Zambia or Synodontis lucipinnis.
other species need more animalbased food, disrupt pawnings with broodparasitism or simply grow too large.

if you like oddballs, maybe Limnochromis auritus is to your liking. it's a gentle fish, but it's also tough.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Sid, I was thinking about a group of Cyprichromis sp. "leptosoma jumbo" Kitumba, a pair of Chalinochromis brichardi, and a pair of Neolamprologus leleupi. These 3 species would accompany the 5-6 boops in the 180 gallon (72" x 24" footprint). Do you think that would work?

I'm always looking for any other suggestions. I have a couple weeks before I get the boops.


----------



## sureshot1013 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have kept these guys a few years and had success in breeding them. I have mine in a 125 with kitumba cyps and alto calvus. Aggression has been pretty minimal unless they are spawning which happens about once a month or so. My mix of tank mates works pretty well ,but I would avoid neolamps with most featherfins especially the ones mentioned above. If you have a larger tank it seems to help. I have 30-40 of these in a growout outside in a pond now you would be surprised how big a territory they can occupy when given the room 
Rob


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I do have a young group of 5 Lepideolamprologus kendalli (Nkambe) also. I thought about setting up the boops-kendalli-dardenni set up, but I haven't found the dardenni anywhere around here for sale. Do you think there would be any other dither fish similar to the dardenni that might work? Maybe even something from Malawi? Maybe the moorii blue dolphin?

Any other successful Tanganyikan set ups out there with boops?


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

I second Sureshot's recommendations.

better lay off the larger Neolamprologus. a pair of buescheri in the rockpile won't hurt, but larger Neolamps: not good.

ditto ther rockdwellers. Chalinochromis is touch and go. if they'
re mild mannered, not a problem. but if they are not, best remove them.

also; don't add Malawians! bad plan. the larger ones will dethrone thwe boops, the smaller ones will prune off the ventrals.

featherfins do best when they're the main inhabitant of the tank, in this they are exactly like Tropheus.

any fish that threatens the supremacy of the featherfins should be avoided; otherwise the featherfins will drop colors, stay bland and refuse to spawn.

the dardenni is too big and too boisterous as well. remember:
featherfin = MAIN inhabitant. and hence: largest fish, most visible fish, boss of the tank, etcetera.

if you won't follow this philosophy, you'd better skip featherfins or you will pile disappointment on disappointment.

also: fish like Lepidiolamprologus and neolamprologus often need a different foodregime.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Well here is what I ended up with:

6 - Ophthalmotilapia boops
3 - trio of Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold Head"
7 - Cyprichromis sp. Jumbo "Kitumba"

These are in a standard sized 180 gallon tank with a 72" x 24" footprint. I'm also growing out 7 more Kitumba to increase the numbers of the group. We'll see how this works out. I'll report back my experience for more documentation. Thanks to those who provided advice.


----------



## blntpab (Jul 7, 2004)

opthalmos get aggressive towards one another, they usually leave other stuff alone. they do well with leleupi as per my experience


----------



## blntpab (Jul 7, 2004)

opthalmos get aggressive towards one another, they usually leave other stuff alone. they do well with leleupi as per my experience


----------

